# 2 white shepherds, free today, Columbus, Ga



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

on craigslist.....
http://columbusga.craigslist.org/pet/1440601598.html

Beautiful dogs. Hope the right home gets them!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I believe the dogs are in Alabama??

2 White German Shepherds Free to a Good Home (Phenix City, Al)


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You are right. But Phenix City and Columbus and sister cities....


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Free? That worries me.







I hope the right person takes them.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I called and left a message asking about them and if they would let them go to a rescue.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just got a call back from the women and she has someone interested in these two, she is doing a home check and they will spend the weekend if everything looks alright. She will give me a call to let me know what happens. They are leaving Jan. 4th so have some time to make sure everything works out for this pair. They rescued from a shelter and believe it was a breeding pair. She really wants them to stay together. The phone number is a GA number so not sure at this time location. I did not ask her as I did not think of it at the time, was just happy that she seemed to be checking out people who wanted the dogs.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Male and female, totally white, house trained, spayed/neutered, microchipped, and fully vaccinated. They know basic commands and walk well together on a leash. These beautiful dogs have always been together and we would like to keep it that way. They are fun and playful together and require some room to play, but do not need a large yard. They are use to having a dog door and with one pretty much take care of themselves. All you need to do is give food and love! A fenced in yard is preferable and we will provide a dog door if needed. They are very friendly and good with people, but should go to a home with no other female dogs. They have been the light of our lives since we rescued them from a kill shelter. They had heartworms but have undergone treatment and require only monthly heartworm preventative. We have plenty of heartworm and flea preventative, toys, treats, and leashes to go with them. They are happy, healthy, funny dogs that we love very much. We are moving overseas and have no choice but to find them a new family. If you are responsible and ready for the love of these two great dogs please respond as soon as possible. I can be reached at 912-433-1025. Please leave a message with a good time to return your call. Serious inquiries only please. 

Thank you, 
Hughes Family


----------

